# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  Chicago Kids Don't Wanna Got 2 School  "PROTESTS"

## Karl

As if Chicago Kids were actually in "School" before "Covid19"..

Welp Mayor Lightfoot had it out with Chicago Teachers UNION..

Demand Our Kids need be IN CLASSROOM..

So the Kid had Riots or Demonstrations..

The Big Media like ABC and CBS this was their "Headlines Story..

----------


## Karl

Ask Me these "Lazy" Students just didn't Wanna Go 2 School .

----------


## Karl

> Ask Me these "Lazy" Students just didn't Wanna Go 2 School .


"Reality" is that Mayor Lori Lightfoot is "Correct" even "Acknowledged"..

 if They not in SCHOOL they In "Danger" ..

----------


## Karl

Ferris Bueller must be turning in his Grave

----------

